# I've been busy



## Sibi (Mar 30, 2011)

I've never quilted before and wanted to start by quilting something easy so my first quilt was a "rag quilt".  I loved it so much I made one for my mom too.  And although it is relatively easy to do, it IS time consuming.  But the results are great.

This first quilt I made for my son's b-day....it is music themed.  First is a shot of the whole quilt and then a close up:












This one I made for my mom because she wanted one.  She loves blues and purples hence the color scheme.  The first pic is of the whole thing and the second is a close-up:


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 31, 2011)

Well done! I only managed to make a couple of cushions way back when (I had time and patience...) Congrats!


----------



## Rosalind (Apr 11, 2011)

Lovely work!

Did you sew by hand or did you use a machine?


----------



## Sibi (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely comments Rosa and Cat  

Rosa, I made them with a machine.  Unfortunately I do not have the patience to make them by hand.  As it is, they are a lot of work!  But the results are always awesome.


----------



## saltydog (Sep 12, 2011)

They look beautiful! My mom always quilted when I was young.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 12, 2011)

Those are beautiful. I don't even have the patience to do them on a machine.


----------



## aroma (Sep 13, 2011)

You did an excellent job. It is so pretty


----------



## aroma (Sep 13, 2011)

I meant to say they are so pretty. I love the colors in both of them.


----------

